# Stomach noises coming from my pregnant dog all night...



## clhobby19 (Dec 21, 2007)

Not quite four weeks ago I took in a dog that was dodging traffic on one of the busiest streets in the town I live in. She was filfthy, skinny, and had no collar. She obviously didn't have a home. The next day I made a vet appointment for her to get all her shots and talk about getting her fixed. The earliest the vet could get her in was a week later. During that time I noticied her nipples getting bigger, so I was concerned she was pregnant. I asked the vet and sure enough, she was 4 weeks pregnant. 

It's been about 3 weeks since then and she's gotten bigger and territorial towards the other dog in my house. (We will keep the seperated once she goes into labor and until the puppies are older.) Her stomach was making noises all night long last night. Is that just something that happens or does it have any meaning?

(And for the record, we're getting her fixed as soon as it is safe to.)


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

Gut noises are normal in most all animals. You still have roughly 10-14 days for pups to arrive. Do you have all the supplies you will need ready and available? Whelping box or crate, heating pad, bulb syringe, dental floss, lots of extra towels, scale, puppy nurseing bottles, puppy milk replacer? 

I would be feeding the female some cottage cheese mixed in with her regular food. If she was skinny, it might be best if she is eating puppy formula food. But the cottage cheese will help keep her calcium levels good. Dogs can become very irritable or even aggressive towards pups if they are lacking in calcium. I add about 1/4 cup for female who weight 12-14 pounds non pregnancy weight.


----------

